# Elite Car Care - Trading at VW Players 3.0 on Sunday



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We'll be trading at VW Players on Sunday, this show is in its third year now and it just keeps growing, some of the VW Scene's best cars will be on display, not one to miss:










We'll be there with a good selection of products, but as usual, if there's anything in particular you're after please PM me and I'll bring it along. :thumb:

Cheers

Alex


----------

